# Inactive drivers deactivation



## Uge (Apr 11, 2017)

Does Doordash (and other delivery companies like Postmates) deactivate you if you’re inactive for months?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

As long as all of your documents are current they typically don't deactivate you but I know some of them used to deactivate you if you didn't do one ride a month.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They did for me, although I wasn't completely inactive. Just not accepting orders.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> As long as all of your documents are current they typically don't deactivate you but I know some of them used to deactivate you if you didn't do one ride a month.


I do exactly 0 rides a month. I’ve not done any rides, period, since I started.

This is a Delivery thread. Rides don’t matter for delivery.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Uge said:


> Does Doordash (and other delivery companies like Postmates) deactivate you if you’re inactive for months?


Maybe , just turn on the app and see ?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

A lot depends on where you live. In busier markets, you are more likely to be deactivated for inactivity. These platforms need to keep a high number of active workers operating there and they can't take a chance keeping too many "dead" users around in case they all decide to go online again at some point. 

Here in Buttphuck, South Carolina they have all kept me on board over a long period of time, despite not doing anything for years in some cases. For instance, I didn't drive Uber for 2.5 years at one point, but I could simply renew my documents and go back online. Same deal with Lyft, Postmates, and Instacart. I doubt that would be the case in a market like NYC.


----------



## myselfahmad (3 mo ago)

I was not completely inactive, but I wasn't active as well as I would have liked to have been. The only thing that isn't taking orders is that they haven't been accepted.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do exactly 0 rides a month. I’ve not done any rides, period, since I started.
> 
> This is a Delivery thread. Rides don’t matter for delivery.



As long as all of your documents are current they typically don't deactivate you but I know some of them used to deactivate you if you didn't do one *RIDE/DELIVERY* a month.

Oop my bad. Better?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> A lot depends on where you live. In busier markets, you are more likely to be deactivated for inactivity. These platforms need to keep a high number of active workers operating there and they can't take a chance keeping too many "dead" users around in case they all decide to go online again at some point.


I noticed the delivery only apps (DD, GH, etc) seem to limit the numbers of drivers in a given area. (I know someone who tried signing up to DD, and was told they had enough drivers in the area.) I'm not sure why they care about having too many drivers. It's obviously better for existing/active drivers that way, but I doubt the companies do it for that reason.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I haven’t done Uber, Lyft, or DoorDash since late March of this year, still active on all three


----------



## spitfire1337 (Nov 26, 2017)

I hadn't done uber or doordash since about march/july of 2019. Just logged into both today and my accounts were still active. DD was ready to go, uber I had to update my documents and do another BG check but was back up and running within a few hours after my BG check came back.


----------

